# North Midland Christmas Dinner, 17th December, 8pm



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I know it's early to talk about Christmas, but we have decided today to go for an Indian meal this year. Time and place as follows: -

Saturday, 17th December at 8:00pm at the 
Indian Restaurant Barinda at
2 Hawthorn Lane , Wilmslow SK9 1AA
Tel: 01625 527833

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... r3=&addr1=

I hope to see many of you there 

Update on numbers:

*Definites*
Sue&Barry
Dani&Ron
Alan&Kelly
Simon&Sharron
Mick x 2
Eric
[email protected]
Pam ?&Ron?
Davey&Anna
Heather&Gill
David&Julie

*Most Likely*
Geoff&Cas
Ian&Adele


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I shall be in attendance - possibly x 2 but I shall confirm with my better half. 

Oh and I promise to come on some runs soon in the Beemer 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

mosschops said:


> I shall be in attendance - possibly x 2 but I shall confirm with my better half.
> 
> Oh and I promise to come on some runs soon in the Beemer 8)


Do they do curry burgers :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: & chips ???


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great, Jonathan 



davidg said:


> Do they do curry burgers :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: & chips ???


No, but they do English food :wink: 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Great, Jonathan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are burgers not English ?

I love curry just not too hot   ,,, will see closer to the time :wink: :-* :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Great, Jonathan
> ...


Yeah, but curry burgers? :wink: :roll:


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Dave,

You need a curry-pie!!! Being from Wigan, and all that.!! 

Dani,

Count me and Kel in for the Xmas meal.

Cheers

AL


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant, AL 

Looks like I'm going to book tables soon.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

AL_B said:


> Dave,
> 
> You need a curry-pie!!! Being from Wigan, and all that.!!
> 
> ...


Listen who is talking   you are more of a Wiganer than me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: you leighther :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

I have to say, I do like my pies...it's in my blood. :lol:

AL


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AL_B said:


> I have to say, I do like my pies...it's in my blood. :lol:
> 
> AL


Curried pie for you then, AL :roll:


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> AL_B said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say, I do like my pies...it's in my blood. :lol:
> ...


Count us in Dani but make sure we can have curried mushy peas with our pies please [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kiTTcaTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AL_B said:
> ...


Curried mushy peas for you and Barry  
Would you like them topped with cheese :wink: :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> kiTTcaTT said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Cheesy Peas :lol: Suits you sir!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Cheesy Peas :lol: Suits you sir!!!


I'll go for Madras, me


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

Don't forget the Brown and Tomato sauce's :wink: :lol: :lol: (feel quite sick now).


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kiTTcaTT said:


> Don't forget the Brown and Tomato sauce's :wink: :lol: :lol: (feel quite sick now).


Muahhhhh,
are you bringing the sauce along, Sue  :-*


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

OK - I will bring the sauce's and ObiWan will bring the salad cream :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kiTTcaTT said:


> OK - I will bring the sauce's


Vindaloo for me, please


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Dani, what sort of numbers are you expecting? Hope that Eric will be coming?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Hi Dani, what sort of numbers are you expecting? Hope that Eric will be coming?


I have had no reply from Eric yet but I assume he'll come.

Numbers? Somewhere in the region of 25'ish - up or down.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm hungry........... [smiley=crowngrin.gif] Is it time yet :?:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> I'm hungry........... [smiley=crowngrin.gif] Is it time yet :?:


It is for some: Ron went last night 

Us mere mortals will have to wait a few weeks :roll: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dani, what sort of numbers are you expecting? Hope that Eric will be coming?
> ...


Eric has now confirmed he is coming. Also the Aberdeen Angus crowd were talking about maybe cruising down to join us and crashing on your floor for the night afterwards?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


I know, Barry. I had an e-mail from Eric.

To all the Scotts (well, perhaps not all Scotts, but the Scottish TT lot): you are more than welcome to crash at ours for as many nights as you want (a few beds available)    
May this also lead to a nice winter cruise, I wonder :roll:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Many thanks for the kind invite Dani  Sarah and I will check our diaries and let you know soon if we can make it - here's hoping


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hope you and Sarah can make it Graeme


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey Dani, any room for a little one?

That winter cruise sounds fab 

Hev x


----------



## heppy (Nov 7, 2004)

Can you spare room for 2 more..?
should be along for the november cruise aswell

cheers
Mick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No problem re rooms Hev and Mick. Just bring some sleeping bags, please  
And I assume that Dave&Jackie may want to join you 

As for November cruise, Mick, will you please post your preferred date on the thread? I'm off to Berlin 26th till 29th incl. and I must check what Barry and Geoff said.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> No problem re rooms Hev and Mick. Just bring some sleeping bags, please
> And I assume that Dave&Jackie may want to join you


Thank you Dani  I must admit, I was going to organise a B&B but since you are offering, sleeping bag packed :roll:










Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > No problem re rooms Hev and Mick. Just bring some sleeping bags, please
> ...


You are more than welcome, Hev :-* 
I like my house full [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Still looking at diaries etc :roll:

I've got a BIG night out on the 16th and was expecting to be fragile on the 17th  More [smiley=juggle.gif] required.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Grauditt said:


> Still looking at diaries etc :roll:
> 
> I've got a BIG night out on the 16th and was expecting to be fragile on the 17th  More [smiley=juggle.gif] required.


I love juggling


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Grauditt said:


> Still looking at diaries etc :roll:
> 
> I've got a BIG night out on the 16th and was expecting to be fragile on the 17th  More [smiley=juggle.gif] required.


Well let Mrs Grauditt drive!!!!!!! 

Go on, you know you want to :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Hev said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > Still looking at diaries etc :roll:
> ...


Honestly Hev, that's got to be the best joke you've cracked on here since you signed up :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Grauditt said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Grauditt said:
> ...


Now, now, the pair of you: -
no arguing on my thread please :roll: :wink:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

If my boss, who is very strict indeed!!!, will give me some time off I may be there 
ps: this darn boss of mine is a b-oo-y perfectionist and won't relax, ever


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Sorry Mum










Hev x :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Grauditt said:
> ...


O.K. no penalties :roll: 
Now go and play nicely :-*


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm twice as sorry as Hev.....

















....for going o/t. Now you can see why the Scottish threads always go on forever Dani :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yodah said:


> If my boss, who is very strict indeed!!!, will give me some time off I may be there
> ps: this darn boss of mine is a b-oo-y perfectionist and won't relax, ever


GreaTT, Yodah 

We all love to meet you!!!! 
Oh, and greatings to your boss: fcuk off!!!



Grauditt said:


> I'm twice as sorry as Hev.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just righTT, Graeme: I'll go on forever :roll:


----------



## heppy (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Dani,
I think we got our wires crossed..  just the meal please.
But hey thanks for youre offer of hospitality,I must read all the thread b4 posting..!!!

ps I'm to old for sleeping bags now,just bags under the eyes..

Cruise dates anytime November,the earlier I know.Then I can check with er indoors what shifts shes on, so that she can change them if necessary..

Mick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

heppy said:


> Hi Dani,
> I think we got our wires crossed..  just the meal please.
> But hey thanks for youre offer of hospitality,I must read all the thread b4 posting..!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah: x-ed wires, the remains of my flu; sorry :?

:wink: Sheffield ----> a long way to go :roll: 
Bags? I'll suggest some exercises to you 8)


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

I think I'm going to have to pass on this one....i'm struggling to get there for anywhere near 8 as anna works on a saturday till just after 4....and I'm told her 'get ready time' makes this a no go.

I did try and talk her into getting ready on route but apparently there isn't enough space to get changed in a TT not to mention her not wanting to take her seat belt off while i'm driving at '70' on the way down.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MonTheFish said:


> I think I'm going to have to pass on this one....i'm struggling to get there for anywhere near 8 as anna works on a saturday till just after 4....and I'm told her 'get ready time' makes this a no go.
> 
> I did try and talk her into getting ready on route but apparently there isn't enough space to get changed in a TT not to mention her not wanting to take her seat belt off while i'm driving at '70' on the way down.


No worries  I realize that it is a long way to go for a meal.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> No problem re rooms Hev and Mick. Just bring some sleeping bags, please
> And I assume that Dave&Jackie may want to join you
> 
> As for November cruise, Mick, will you please post your preferred date on the thread? I'm off to Berlin 26th till 29th incl. and I must check what Barry and Geoff said.


Hey Dani, don't give mine and kiTTcaTT's floor space away, we have first refusal on the sofas :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > No problem re rooms Hev and Mick. Just bring some sleeping bags, please
> ...


You no worry, Barry :-* 
You, Sue, Eric ---> there will be room for all of you 

PS, I have now booked Barinda  Numbers to be adjusted nearer the time.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Dani, Are you definately planning a cruise for the morning after the dinner?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Dani, Are you definately planning a cruise for the morning after the dinner?


Errrr, yes, I think so. If peeps are interested 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's getting closer to letting Barinda know definite numbers.

Will the _Most Likelys_ please confirm asap. And it would be great if the _Possibles_ will turn into Definites too 

I have posted a list of "curry hungries" on the front page


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Just recieved your mail Dani 

I wish I could say yes and mean it  Too much going on just now to commit.

You know we'd both love to be there (can't stop Dave going on about the place!) If we can we will be. Perhaps put us down as a "yes" and I'll hope for the best 

Jackie x and Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

If we don't make it perhaps some of my lucky Scottish mates who are going down could bring me a "carry out" back - please :wink: :lol:

Jac x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Perhaps put us down as a "yes" and I'll hope for the best
> 
> Jackie x and Dave


That's right  That's positive thinking Jackie  
I hope you will make it  
[notice the "increasing grin"]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> If we don't make it perhaps some of my lucky Scottish mates who are going down could bring me a "carry out" back - please :wink: :lol:
> 
> Jac x


You already know that you are going to make it, don't you


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I thought that Eric was also a definate :?:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Oops, I forgot


----------



## vulcan (Nov 21, 2005)

8) :?Allthough i'm totally confused with some of the comments posted on this site, I sort of wish I could have made it to the Indian on the 17th.

Sods law, but I have just booked a romantic weekend for two in a posh hotel in Edinburgh, just dont tell the wife :lol:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Dani,

I'm afraid myself and Caz will have to pass on this one. The babysitters new knee is still a bit sore and I don't think she will be able to sit for us on the date in question. Nat would be a bit too tired for travel at that time aswell.

I will see you at Skipton. Maybe we could have a mini cruise in the week between Christmas and New Year?

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Never mind, Vulcan and Steve,
we can always have waffles at some point in time :wink: :roll:

As for a mini or mega cruise between x-mas and new year: I will pass on this one. My sister will be staying with us during that time so I guess that I'll be busy taking her places.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Dani 

Can you promote us up your list to the definites section please 

I've finished [smiley=juggle.gif]'ing and we can manage to come now [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Grauditt said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> Can you promote us up your list to the definites section please
> 
> I've finished [smiley=juggle.gif]'ing and we can manage to come now [smiley=cheers.gif]


That's great, Graeme.

I will happily promote you


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

just to let the locals know Anna and myself will be down in time for kick off on saturday night.....look forward to meeting our distant english cousins and to show them how us scots drive in the snow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wahey!!!! Wonderful [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I will add you and Anna to the *definite* list


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What ever happenend to Yodah? Does anyone know if he's still alife?
Yodah? :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi Dani and Gang

Despite my best efforts at juggling "this and that" it's just not working out 

So, while others have been promoted from the "maybe" list to "definates" I'm going to have to ask to be demoted from the "maybe" list to the non attendee's list  

I'm sure you'll all have an excellent time...the food is fabulous and I'm sure the company will be just as good 

Another time for sure :wink:

Best wishes to all :-*

Jxxx and D


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hi Dani and Gang
> 
> Despite my best efforts at juggling "this and that" it's just not working out
> 
> ...


Passing up on a Birinda!!!!! Never thought it could happen :? Keeps the drinks bill down though. Sorry you cannot make it


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> What ever happenend to Yodah? Does anyone know if he's still alife?
> Yodah? :roll:


I think that the dark side has him


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hi Dani and Gang
> 
> Despite my best efforts at juggling "this and that" it's just not working out
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear, Jackie&Dave

does it make you any happier if I told you that Barinda food is nothing special? We had it tonight :wink: 
Oooppsss - sorry :?

Anyway, I know it won't be long before you'll be knocking at their/our door for more :lol: :lol: :lol:



ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > What ever happenend to Yodah? Does anyone know if he's still alife?
> ...


Oh, surely not 

Yodah, Yodah, where are you :?: Please reply!!!!
Are you coming to our x-mas dinner and cruise?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

The force is weak in this one Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> The force is weak in this one Dani


D'you know him, Barry???

I never met Yodah. All I know is that the guy came on here wanting info about TTs :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey, can I be promoted please?  and I've managed to twist the arm of missTTopless (Gill) 

See y'all soon  
Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > The force is weak in this one Dani
> ...


Never met him but you only need to meet Hev once to know her  , great news Hev and missTTopless are coming to the wetlands, looking forward to a great night (the cakes are mine, all mine!!!)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> Hey, can I be promoted please?  and I've managed to twist the arm of missTTopless (Gill)
> 
> See y'all soon
> Hev x


Gerat Heather and Gill. I will get the shovel out to make a bit of floor space for you :wink: 

Oh, and I will promote both of you 8)



ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


And I thought you were on a diet  :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A cake diet, thats right. I leave all my pies for Dave now


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A cake diet, thats right. I leave all my pies for Dave now


The pies to Dave and Andy, and the Kitkats to kiTTcaTT :wink: :roll: :twisted:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A cake diet, thats right. I leave all my pies for Dave now
> ...


AHHHHH those curried pies ,,,, and balti cakes ,,,,,,, vindaloo kittkat's     ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, all served with gravy,,,, ooops i mean CURRY :wink:


----------



## HOMMER (Nov 12, 2005)

Will try to make this one  . What are the arrangements :?: How many from north of the border going :?:

Silver 225 an nothin else.... 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

HOMMER said:


> Will try to make this one  . What are the arrangements :?: How many from north of the border going :?:
> 
> Silver 225 an nothin else.... 8)


3 cars ,,,,, x2 down to my house early evening and then on to Dani's


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

HOMMER said:


> Will try to make this one  . What are the arrangements :?: How many from north of the border going :?:
> 
> Silver 225 an nothin else.... 8)


So far we are up to 21 people if I'm not mistaken.

Please check the first post for peeps and directions. Looking forward to meeting you 



davidg said:


> HOMMER said:
> 
> 
> > Will try to make this one  . What are the arrangements :?: How many from north of the border going :?:
> ...


I have now added you and Julie to the definite list :-*


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> I know it's early to talk about Christmas, but we have decided today to go for an Indian meal this year. Time and place as follows: -
> 
> Saturday, 17th December at 8:00pm at the
> Indian Restaurant Barinda at
> ...


Dani
surely there is only one Davidg :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks, I will rub David&Julie out of the Most Likelys
[where's me rubber :roll: ]


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> What ever happenend to Yodah? Does anyone know if he's still alife?
> Yodah? :roll:


Yes, I am still alife A3DFU 

But unfortunately I can't make the meal or the drive, sorry other commitments are calling :? Perhaps another time.

Have a great time all


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

HOMMER said:


> Will try to make this one  . What are the arrangements :?: How many from north of the border going :?:
> 
> Silver 225 an nothin else.... 8)


Three of us (cars that is): Mr & Mrs Grauditt, Mr & Mrs MonTheFish and missTTopless will be co-piloting with me. I know MonTheFish will be heading down slightly later coz Anna is working but I haven't spoken to Graeme yet to see when he is setting off. I had thought about leaving around lunchtime. Fancy meeting up at the services near Strathclyde Park (Bothwell?). Hopefully Graeme will be along soon to add his two-pence worth :roll:

Julie and Sarah - I'll make sure I remember to bring the tiaras down :lol:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yodah said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > What ever happenend to Yodah? Does anyone know if he's still alife?
> ...


Big shame, Yodah  
Would have been nice to meet you 



Hev said:


> HOMMER said:
> 
> 
> > Will try to make this one  . What are the arrangements :?: How many from north of the border going :?:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Will we have a Dancing Queen, Heather :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> [ :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Will we have a Dancing Queen, Heather :wink:












Hev x :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > [ :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Hev, you will need a crown for Dani :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



Hev said:


> Hev x :roll:


Nice piccie of you, Hev :-* 
I will sort the music for you to dance the night away :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nice piccie of you, Hev Kiss
I will sort the music for you to dance the night away Rolling Eyes



> Nice piccie of you, Hev Kiss
> I will sort the music for you to dance the night away Rolling Eyes


That's not very nice :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Nice piccie of you, Hev Kiss
> I will sort the music for you to dance the night away Rolling Eyes
> 
> 
> ...


lol :lol:

It can be quite accurate depending on whether I'm having a good/bad hair/slap day  :roll: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> Nice piccie of you, Hev Kiss
> I will sort the music for you to dance the night away Rolling Eyes
> 
> 
> ...


 :?: Why? I don't understand :?

I think Heather looks very nice as the dancing queen 

*Oh, and before I forget,
my mob is 07711 609 624*

Sue, Barry, Pam, Eric and most likely Simon, Sharon, Aan and Kelly will meet at our house around 7pm so we can take as few cars as possible.
Anyone else wanting to meet here, just PM me for directions.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Ah, don't worry about it Dani. I think he was referring to the dancing alien piccy :lol:, typical bloke to loose the train of thought :wink:.

Since our hotel is within walking distance (?) looking at the map anyway - on the otherhand HevNav is not known for its reliability  , I think Gill and I will be making use of our legs (or taxi if our footwear proves to be unsuitable  ). Davey & Anna have also managed to switch hotels so we may be appearing with them (providing they arrive in time - mind you, the warp speed Davey drives at..... :wink: )

See ya'll soon

Hev x


----------



## HOMMER (Nov 12, 2005)

I will not make this one my father is very ill  hope you all have a good time  and i will try for the next one 

Merry Xmas to you all


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> Ah, don't worry about it Dani. I think he was referring to the dancing alien piccy :lol:, typical bloke to loose the train of thought :wink:.
> 
> Since our hotel is within walking distance (?) looking at the map anyway - on the otherhand HevNav is not known for its reliability  , I think Gill and I will be making use of our legs (or taxi if our footwear proves to be unsuitable  ). Davey & Anna have also managed to switch hotels so we may be appearing with them (providing they arrive in time - mind you, the warp speed Davey drives at..... :wink: )
> 
> ...


No worry - I no worry :roll:

From your TI to Barinda is about 10 to 15 min walk ... if you'll ignore all the bars on route :wink: 

See you all there then :-*



HOMMER said:


> I will not make this one my father is very ill  hope you all have a good time  and i will try for the next one
> 
> Merry Xmas to you all


Sorry to hear this  I hope your dad will get better soon!!

See you next time round and a Merry X-mas to you too


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Dani, sorry about this but Sarah and I are going to have to give it a miss this weekend - I've sent you a PM  

Hopefully catch up with you again sometime soon either when I'm down your way or when you guys come up to one of my hoons 

Have a great night everyone and drive safely :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No worries, Graeme

I know it's a long way to come for a curry-cruise


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Its about time this thread floated back to the top 

Just going to give the car a bath then we're off 8) . Roads are dry, sky is blue.........maybe we'll stay clean until we get to davidg's - unlikely tho :?

ROADTRIP        









See ya all soon

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Us Scots are dropping like fly's.....Iâ€™m afraid now we wont make it, Anna's caught whatever it was that the kids had a few days ago and can hardly speak :O Was sooo looking forward to meeting you all before chrimbo as well.....now I've got to go and unpack my bag    

Have a good one all and we will catch up with you soon.


----------



## MrsGrauditt (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi guys and gals

So how did the weekend down south go  I'm sure a great time was had by all. Was sorry to have missed the festive fun, but I turn green after about 20 miles in the TT just now and felt that the journey was just a bit too far in my present condition 

Hope the tiaras were put to good use girls 

Looking forward to catching up on all the gossip soon. :wink:


----------



## MrsGrauditt (Nov 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> Anna's caught whatever it was that the kids had a few days ago and can hardly speak :O


Please tell Anna we are asking for her and hope she is feeling better soon


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MrsGrauditt said:


> Hi guys and gals
> 
> So how did the weekend down south go  I'm sure a great time was had by all. Was sorry to have missed the festive fun, but I turn green after about 20 miles in the TT just now and felt that the journey was just a bit too far in my present condition
> 
> ...


The tiaras where worn by ALL ,,,, wait for Hev's pics


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry you're not well Anna  Stay in bed, keep warm and get better soon :-*

As David said, the tiaras were put to good use 

Thankfully only Sue&Barry saw me wash my car at 8:30am this morning in the freezing cold (-2C). I think they were contemplating calling the rubber bus  

And here is a virtual curry for Jackie&Dave with greetings from Barinda (Hev was contemplating bringing the real stuff up north) [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Sounds like you all had a nice time and I'm looking forward to seeing the photo's.

Anna's still curled up in a ball on the couch after another hot bath...good job I'm finished for chrimbo or she would be killing the kids rather soon.

Have a nice chrimbo all and see you at the next meet.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MonTheFish said:


> Sounds like you all had a nice time and I'm looking forward to seeing the photo's.
> 
> Anna's still curled up in a ball on the couch after another hot bath...good job I'm finished for chrimbo or she would be killing the kids rather soon.
> 
> Have a nice chrimbo all and see you at the next meet.


And a nice Christmas to you too


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi guys. Hev and I arrived home safely at 8pm. Thanks for a fab weekend, the company and the food were great......so was the cruise today. Hev will post the pics tomorrow. The one of DavidG wearing a tiara is a cracker :lol: :lol: :lol: See you all next year. Gillian x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

missTTopless said:


> Hi guys. Hev and I arrived home safely at 8pm. Thanks for a fab weekend, the company and the food were great......so was the cruise today. Hev will post the pics tomorrow. The one of DavidG wearing a tiara is a cracker :lol: :lol: :lol: See you all next year. Gillian x


Good to hear you got home ok ,,, after your "girly stop "  :wink:

What pic are you on about i did not go to the Indian         
You have a great xmas :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys. Hev and I arrived home safely at 8pm. Thanks for a fab weekend, the company and the food were great......so was the cruise today. Hev will post the pics tomorrow. The one of DavidG wearing a tiara is a cracker :lol: :lol: :lol: See you all next year. Gillian x
> ...


You'll be o.k. David: Alan and Simon are in the same boat as you :wink: :roll:

Glad you got home o.k. Gill and Hev :-*


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > missTTopless said:
> ...


Yeh i bet their pics don't get posted on here   i have my reputation to think about


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Are you meaning THESE photos? 

"It really goes with the sparkle in my eyes........."









"Do we really have to wear these?"









Bit chilly for tiaras on the cruise..............









Ahhhhhhhh, the Fab 4  









Had a fantastic time guys. I can't believe that my car stayed clean for the cruise - 8). It was brill meeting up again and just confirmed what a bunch of nutters you lot are (so how did it feel when you met us _normal _folk?) 

Hev x


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hev & TTopless,

It was good to meet you both today. As for you being normal, well lets see a drive of 400+ miles for a curry and a cruise?

Hope to see you both again soon. Maybe you will consider our Grand TTour of Europe in August? It would be great to have you along.

All the best.

Steve


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Steve

It was great to meet you too, however............................

when you turned up to Dani's with the roof down, you left us no choice except to go topless too (good grief it was fresh  )  We had brill fun. Can't say yey or ney to August at this time - but you never know.

Hev x


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

hahaha! Great pics! Dave has clearly worn one of those before, he looks so comfortable with it. :lol:

It was a great Indian actually. Thanks for organising it Dani.

AL


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Looks like it was a braw time and I'm miffed we had to sit this one out  
Pictures look great but you won't catch me wearing one of those things :wink: :-* DavidG was obviously so drunk he forgot he was wearing it.... nice to see the beer and wine at the right end of the table lads :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

missTTopless said:


> Hi guys. Hev and I arrived home safely at 8pm. Thanks for a fab weekend, the company and the food were great......so was the cruise today. Hev will post the pics tomorrow. The one of DavidG wearing a tiara is a cracker :lol: :lol: :lol: See you all next year. Gillian x


Hi Girls, very pleased you made it back safely, that Hev Nav must be some piece of kit . Hope Gill managed to get at least a bit of sleep?

Sorry I did not post earlier but I have been busy enjoying the most incredible chocolate cake full of mice droppings    Thanks girls it was a cracker first christmas present and nop, before you ask, I have shared it with nobody :twisted:

It was fantastic that you came down and hopefully all the late cancellations did not dampen things to much for you???

Great pictures by the way!! (one missing I think, eh Hev?)

Hope to see you both again soon


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Did anybody ever work out what that funny smell was?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good pictures, Hev 
Hope to see you and Gill soon again


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Did anybody ever work out what that funny smell was?


Not sure but it moved round during the night , check out one of the above pics


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Good see Hev and Gill representing the Scottish contingent  ...if only we could have 

Looks like a good time was had by all, hope you all have an equally jolly Christmas :lol:

Catch you all soon - sometime!

Jac xxxxx and Dave


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> that Hev Nav must be some piece of kit . Hope Gill managed to get at least a bit of sleep?


 HevNav has her Blonde moments , on this playtime she behaved herself 8) - just as well, I needed someone to talk too whilst Gill was snoozing!



ObiWan said:


> Great pictures by the way!! (one missing I think, eh Hev?)


 Ahhhhhh, I thought I'd keep that one for a special occassion 8).

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Good see Hev and Gill representing the Scottish contingent Smile


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Grauditt said:


> Looks like it was a braw time and I'm miffed we had to sit this one out
> Pictures look great but you won't catch me wearing one of those things :wink: :-* DavidG was obviously so drunk he forgot he was wearing it.... nice to see the beer and wine at the right end of the table lads :wink:





Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Good see Hev and Gill representing the Scottish contingent  ...if only we could have
> 
> Looks like a good time was had by all, hope you all have an equally jolly Christmas :lol:
> 
> ...


Never mind, we'll do another Barinda cruise some time in Spring next year


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Did anybody ever work out what that funny smell was?
> ...


Picture No5?


----------

